# WTF I can't even post my tale of woe in the right forum. It's been a BAD day.



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

I reached out to stbx with catastrophic results. I feel horrible about myself and GAH I almost want it to be Monday so I can just work.

Note to self: don't message that butthole


----------



## avenrandom (Sep 13, 2010)

Multiple threads like this from you today stair... sorry to hear it. =/ Have you tried attaching something to your desire to reach out / communicate with him? Example: I've seen a few other regulars on the forums text each other with responses they _would_ have sent to their stbx- for support, and also for the humor of having random out-of-context conversations. For me, my solution was to attach "something" to my desire to respond to texts / emails / calls. Every time the wife would attempt to reach out to me IF I felt the need to respond, I'd work out instead. I love being fit and in shape, but I honestly hate working out! There would be days I'd go to the gym on my own, and on the way home she'd text me, attempting to get a rise out of me, and I'd want nothing more than to respond... telling myself "it will turn out good this time!". I'd flip the car around, and go run another few miles. The effects were two-fold: 1) I was in even better shape, and 2) I stopped feeling the need to respond, knowing it had other consequences. 

I believe this pattern stemmed from another poster who stated that every-time they felt the need to respond, they'd write out their entire story. Eventually they were so sick of writing the same story, they'd lose the desire to respond.


----------

